# National Haunters Convention 2011 Show Dates



## TheMonsterMaze

National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

2011 Show Dates!
Thursday, May 5th, 2011
Friday, May 6th, 2011
Saturday, May 7th, 2011
Sunday, May 8th, 2011

At the Valley Forge Convention Center 
(approx 20 min. west of the Philadelphia airport.)

Michael Bruner
National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, it doesn't fall on Easter weekend next year.  Maybe Roxy & I can make it next year.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we are going this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're hoping to go as well and also hoping to meet some Haunt Forum folk there Last year we met Denhaunt, Chris Baker of HauntCast, Shellhawk, Imu & Pirate Lady, Blacklight Mike, and the inimitable Johnny Thunder. It was wonderful to be able to put real faces to the names of those we'd met so often in the virtual world here.


----------



## Joiseygal

It depends on the situation, but I'm hoping to go on Saturday. Maybe stay overnight, but it depends.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Im definitely going to be there. Would anyone want to meet up and maybe even get some drinks? Anyone staying over?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I said to Roxy, I'm not sure if I'm able to make it this year. We shall see!


----------



## HalloweenRick

I will more than likely be there, but only for 1 day or half a day. Does one know anything about the outlet mall there? Is there one or several, because that's how I'm getting to go-4hrs at the show, she gets 4 hrs at the mall. So I'm thinking this trip will only run me $2000...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I live in the area. KOP is right there it's something like the second biggest mall in the country.

http://www.kingofprussiamall.com/

The outlets in Limerick are close too.

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=75

Hope this helps.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I plan to be there this year!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

HalloweenRick said:


> I will more than likely be there, but only for 1 day or half a day. Does one know anything about the outlet mall there? Is there one or several, because that's how I'm getting to go-4hrs at the show, she gets 4 hrs at the mall. So I'm thinking this trip will only run me $2000...


That was good for a laugh Two grand - wow, these conventions are getting pricey:googly:


----------



## forevermy3

I wish we had something like this is Los Angeles. Or maybe not, I'd be broke! )


----------



## Joiseygal

HalloweenRick said:


> I will more than likely be there, but only for 1 day or half a day. Does one know anything about the outlet mall there? Is there one or several, because that's how I'm getting to go-4hrs at the show, she gets 4 hrs at the mall. So I'm thinking this trip will only run me $2000...


What we do for our spouses!  It sounds like at least 7 people from the forum will be attending, so maybe we can all meet?


----------



## trishaanne

Maybe I'll ride down to meet everyone for dinner or something but I can't afford to go to the show and pay for admission and each and every seminar. I'm about to be unemployed this week so money will be too tight. I would like to meet everyone tho.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Im probably only going to go saturday to walk the showroom floor. I might take one or two classes that day. Id like to go friday on the haunt tour but with work and cash flow that might not be possible. Id like to meet up with anyone who may go saturday though and put some faces to names and maybe grab a drink or two or five! Haha.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see one of the classes is being taught by a guy who did fill-in work at the Bates Motel attraction. I think they should bring Johnny Thunder in as a guest speaker for that one

There's also a class on how to make great stuff from Great Stuff. Joiseygal should be guest speaker for that one:jol:


----------



## NoahFentz

trishaanne said:


> Maybe I'll ride down to meet everyone for dinner or something but I can't afford to go to the show and pay for admission and each and every seminar. I would like to meet everyone tho.


Here. Here. I agree


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> There's also a class on how to make great stuff from Great Stuff. Joiseygal should be guest speaker for that one:jol:


LOL...yes the do's and the don'ts! I think if I go I will be going on Saturday and maybe stay over until Sunday. It all depends on the money situation.


----------



## HalloweenRick

I plan on wearing my Hauntforum T-shirt, so look for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

HalloweenRick said:


> I plan on wearing my Hauntforum T-shirt, so look for me.


We wore our custom-made HF tees last year - it's a great way of removing all doubt as to who the HauntForum loonies are


----------



## debbie5

Hmmmm...any suggestions on a good hotel nearby??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

There's plenty Debbie just check online.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we plan on being there all weekend! we are looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## HauntCast

I plan on being there this year. In my interview with Randy Bates (This month's Hauntcast available now) he told me he would give me a behind the scenes tour of Pennhurst Asylum. I'll go just for that. I'll arrange to take some minions with me as well. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

That sounds awesome Chris! Looking forward to meeting the Hauntcast crew this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm local so I may check out the show on Saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> I'm local so I may check out the show on Saturday.


That would be lovely if you do Seeing folks we met last year again and meeting up with some new faces would make our day.


----------



## Joiseygal

HauntCast said:


> I plan on being there this year. In my interview with Randy Bates (This month's Hauntcast available now) he told me he would give me a behind the scenes tour of Pennhurst Asylum. I'll go just for that. I'll arrange to take some minions with me as well. I'll keep you posted.


That sounds like it will be an awesome experience to have a behind the scenes tour. You are a lucky man!  I hope to meet you also. We went to your booth last year, but you already left. I hope we have better luck this year.


----------



## scaretastic

I am going to attempt to go, hope to see many new people and cool things!


----------



## Buttercup

Posting for my man Michael.

Numerous Updates: National Haunters Convention

Valley Forge Pennsylvania
May 5th-8th, 2011

Discount Hotel Information:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm

The Floor-Plan is now online OVER 100 VENDORS
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/nhcfloorlayout.pdf

Seminars are now online
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com/professional_school.php

------------------------------------

Horror Movie Screenings are starting to come in:
Film: Dead Matter
...Date: Thursday, May 5
Time: 9:00pm
Cost of Admission = ** FREE**

Details:
Join Edward Douglas for National Haunters Convention's "Thursday Night Meet N Greet" sponsored by Black Buggy Baking and Midnight Syndicate. A great place to relax and hang out before the convention, this FREE event starts at 6pm with light food, entertainment, and Midnight Syndicate giveaways. A special screening of "The Dead Matter" will begin at 9pm. Edward will also be on-hand at the Midnight Syndicate booth throughout all three days of the convention (May 6-May 8).

The convention organizers have requested that you register for this free event. To do so please visit:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconventi...px?id=CONVMEET

Website: http://www.thedeadmatter.com/

----------------------------------------------------------

Film: Return of the Ghostbusters
Date: TBA
Time: TBA
Cost of Admission = ** FREE**

Details:
The mile high city is rocked when an ancient Egyptian menace comes to town, and the Denver Ghostbusters must return to save the universe once more. In this sequel to the internet cult hit Freddy VS Ghostbusters, the boys in gray find themselves up to their eyeballs in spooks, as a greater threat looms on the horizon...

A talented cast and crew made up entirely of volunteers (see also: fanatics) worked over the internet and across borders for over two years. Featuring dazzling special effects, an original score, and an engaging story inhabited by quirky characters, this feature length film is a truly one of a kind fan made experience.

Website: http://www.returnoftheghostbusters.com/

----------------------------------------------------------

Film: Devils Crossing
Date: TBA
Time: TBA
Cost of Admission = TBA

Details: Independent Post-Apocalyptic Action Zombie Western
Nuclear war has ravaged the world. The remnants of humanity fight to survive, taking refuge in bleak settlements. The undead wander the earth, slaves to their blood-lust, or perhaps some higher power? The tattered town of Celestial sets the stage for the greatest battle of the New Dark Age! A score that must be settled and a reckoning that has been 235 years in the making...

Shadrach a man who watched his life burnt to the ground! Left for dead, having sold his soul to the devil with his last dying breath. A slave to the devil... Born again as a "Soul Collector". Now centuries later Shadrach fights to be freed from the chains of the demons that torment him. To regain his soul and save the lives of an entire town he must fight the living dead as hell literally rises from beneath!

Website: http://www.devilscrossingmovie.com/

Thank you !
Susan Marie Gay
The Things That Go Bump In The Night
Cockroaches and Terrain Terror Costumes
http://www.TheThingsThatGoBumpInTheNight.com


----------



## Buttercup

*GAGE MUNSTER FROM SyFy's 'FACE/OFF' TEACHES AT National Haunters Convention !!!*

GAGE MUNSTER FROM SyFy's 'FACE/OFF' TEACHES AT National Haunters Convention !!!

GAGE MUNSTER FROM SyFy's 'FACE/OFF' TEACHES AT NHC !

The seminar will offer a comprehensive overview of Gage's career in the trenches of the professional special effects industry to being one of the top finalists on Syfy's FACE/OFF. He will also provide an insider's perspective on going from small-town haunted house attractions to one of the largest Haunted attractions in the U.S. - Universal's Halloween Horror Nights. Gage will demonstrate a few simple and effective fx techniques that can be used on low-budget films as well as haunted attractions. This will be followed by Q and A session.

Click link for date and times of the class:
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com/professional_school.php


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have merged the threads. Please update this thread rather than creating a new thread for each update. Thanks.


----------



## Buttercup

thank you ! sorry - michael was telling me that just as you posted this.


----------

